# Spammer on the forum?



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

I think there is a spammer on our forum. Please check the last post on my thread "Thank You" on Coping with Infidelity section. I believe the user name is nanwangwe12 

Thanks


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

another spammer on one of my threads in the Going through divorce section.

The thread is "the feeling of feeling like crap". The poster is tongwngo23

don't know why they like my threads.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

tongwngo23 has been banned also. Thanks for letting us know. Please use the "Report Thread" feature on in the thread to get faster response. Thanks again.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok thanks I was looking for that feature


----------



## calif_hope (Feb 25, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_

Benkids is spamming


----------

